# JBoss Internetzugriff auf Applikation



## JAXxX (21. Januar 2011)

Hallihallo liebe Community, 

ich wusste nicht, ob ich im richtigen Unterforum bin. Sollte ich falsch sein, bei Bedarf bitte verschieben. Danke 

So. Ich hab hier mal eine Frage, bei der ich eure Hilfe brauche.
Google schweigt beim Thema "JBoss internet access" und ähnlichem. 

Ich entwickel gerade eine JSF-Primefaces-Webanwendung auf Basis des JBoss 4.2.3GA Webservers. 
Die Anwendung funktioniert einwandfrei, soweit keine Probleme. 

Jetzt möchte ich die Anwendung im Internet bereitstellen (natürlich in einem privaten Kreis). 
Per DynDNS wird auch automatisch auf meine IP umgeleitet.
Anfragen auf Port 8080 & 80 werden per Forwarding bereits auf den Rechner geleitet der den JBoss betreibt. 


Jetzt stellt sich mir allerdings die Frage, wie ich den JBoss konfigurieren muss, da es anscheinend alleine mit Portforwarding und DynDNS nicht getan ist.

Versuche ich von extern auf die Applikation zuzugreifen,
(bsp: "dynadresse:8080/webappname") bekomme ich einen weißen Adler auf weißem Grund. 

Vielleicht gibt es hier ja einen schlauen Fuchs, der mir zeigen kann, wo ich gerade auf dem Schlauch stehe. Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus und ein schönes Wochenende.


Zum Glück ist schon Freitag

JAXxX


----------



## Stoke (24. Januar 2011)

Da ist eigentlich keine weitere Konfiguration nötig, wenns über localhost geht müsste es auch im www funktionieren, für den AS gibts da keinen Unterschied. Ein paar mögliche Fehlerquellen die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen:

Bist du sicher dass die Ports 80 und 8080 nicht vom ISP gesperrt wurden? (http://www.canyouseeme.org)
Du könntest den Router auf einen anderen Port > 1024 hören lassen und dann auf interne.ip:8080 umleiten. Oder du lässt gleich den AS auf einen freien Port hören.

Vergewissere dich nochmal dass wirklich alle Forwardings korrekt sind.

Blockiert vielleicht die Firewall?


----------



## JAXxX (24. Januar 2011)

Ich werd den Listener mal auf einen komplett anderen Port stellen. Evtl hilft das ja. 
Danke schonmal. Ich gebe Rückmeldung, sobald es sich ergibt.


----------

